# how much LP will I use??



## flyweed (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi all...Ok, I bought a new Vanguard VT32P gas fireplace..it is currently set up to burn LP.but I was going to convert it to Natural Gas, as our entire house is on natural gas.  BUT...if I have to change out the orifice, valve and regulator, that's quite a bit of money to switch it over.

THis is a small insert...we don't really need it for heat..just to look pretty in our living room.  It is a 32 inch model and the output says it's only 11,050 Btu/H......so maybe I'll just drill through the wall and plumb it up to an LP tank.

My question is...if I just go with LP.....how long would a gas grill cylinder last on this fireplace???  SHould I buy a bigger tank?  How many hours can I expect on a tank?

Again, right now all I have for LP is my tank on my gas grill.  Let me know your thoughts.

Dan


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 21, 2009)

91.5K BTU per gallon LP...

91.5 / 11.5 = 7.9 hrs per gallon ON HIGH...


----------



## flyweed (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks much for the quick reply Daksy

Another couple questions for you, if you don't mind.  Can I get away with a small 20lb cylinder (like the one on my gas grill) for this fireplace?  I will eventually buy a 75 or 100lb to set outside..but for now, I have a full 20lb cylinder here I could hook up...what kind of tubing/hose should I look for, for the run?  Do I need a regulator at the tank, as well as at the fireplace?  

Thanks again.

dan


----------



## Edkin (Dec 21, 2009)

You shoud have a twin stage regulator at the tank you dont want it at the unit, regulators vent you dont want that in the house.Aand yes you could use that tank. Best to use for line is copper tubing.


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 21, 2009)

flyweed said:
			
		

> Thanks much for the quick reply Daksy
> 
> Another couple questions for you, if you don't mind.  Can I get away with a small 20lb cylinder (like the one on my gas grill) for this fireplace?  I will eventually buy a 75 or 100lb to set outside..but for now, I have a full 20lb cylinder here I could hook up...what kind of tubing/hose should I look for, for the run?  Do I need a regulator at the tank, as well as at the fireplace?
> 
> ...



A full 20 Lb tank will hold about 4.75 gallons & will last 36 hours or so 
(based on your 11.5K input) - again ON HIGH.
Most gas valves in fireplaces/stoves/inserts have a female 3/8 NPT, so whatever fitting will 
work for your tank's regulator hose, & get you to the valve under the appliance will work.
HOWEVER, the National Gas Code (& common sense) directs that you have NO hidden fittings 
(i.e. INACCESSIBLE) in the walls. So, you basically hafta come off your appliance with a fitting 
& a shut off & from THERE to the outside wall (or cavity below), the gasline must be continuous.
CSS Flex is IDEAL for this type of installation, if you can get it without being a certified installer.
The regulator will be in-line at the tank & there is a regulator head on the gas valve.
Unless you have a HIGH PRESSURE regulator at the tank, you should be fine.


----------



## mhoiles (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi All,

I just bought a Jotul 600 GF and have an 80lb tank LP (holds 100 gallons - ???) What are some realistic expectations on propane use - assuming I run it most often on low: min/max 20,300 - 40,000BTU/hr. Maybe had an unrealistic expectation that I would have to refill once a month or so. Primary source of heat ... Northern VA. Is there a simple conversion/calculation I could use? 
Right now stove does not have a blower or thermostat, but I plan on adding - hoping this will help regulate. We have run this for 4 days straight - low/med with full tank and are already down 20%!

Also, when I turn off the flame should I keep the control valve in "pilot position" leaving the pilot light lit or turn off the system - re-lighting the pilot each time I want to turn the burner/flames on?

Thanks!
Melissa


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Jan 18, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!

1 lbs of Propane ~=22000 Btus 

22 000 * 80 = 1 760 000 Btu in your 80lb tank.

1 760 000 / 20 300 = 86.6995074 hours of propane using your low figure.  
1 760 000 / 40 000 = 44 hours of propane using your high figure.

I believe your pilot light will give you 600btu/hr.  On the propane heater in the cabin I always turn mine off.  

Matt


----------



## mhoiles (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi Matt - thank you for your response and greetings, very helpful! 

We just replaced a Vermont Casting wood stove that has been in the old farm house for 25 years! Big chimney cresote problems, had the chimney swept 3x this season already - back puffing and finally day after christmas we had to extinguish logs in the firebox. I think the insolation around the steel liner had fallen out of place and we were getting build up 10 feet from the top. Having said that, I was done with the wood, plus my dad is getting to the age where splitting wood and maintaining the fire was just too much. Hence my decision to purchase a gas stove. We have a ventless gas wall heater and it does not use nearly the amount of gas, but the Jotul is really a nice stove - we will see how it goes. I think I am going to have to adjust my expectations however. Kind of disappointed with the consupmtion, although I believe I got the "mac-daddy" of gas stoves!

BTW - we have a very old Limestone kiln on our property ...right near the Northern VA/Maryland boarder ...and LOTS of Limestone on our property. My lawn mower blades will confirm that - good thing it's "soft" rock 

Melissa


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Jan 18, 2010)

Propane usage is a BTU thing.  The more btus, or quantity of heat, needed to keep your house at a certain temp, the more gas you will use.  The vent free heater will push all the heat into the room where the Jotul vents some out, but the Jotul gets the combustion byproducts out of the house also.  Since it's an old farm house and you are heating with space heaters closing off unused rooms and fixing air leaks are probably the most effective ways to lower gas usage.  A caulk gun is cheap and can make a huge difference.  

Matt


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Jan 18, 2010)

Why were they cooking down limestone?  Were they making cement or lime?

Matt


----------



## mhoiles (Jan 18, 2010)

Actually - two ovens used to be on the Potomac River, right before the Civil war and I understand they were used to mine iron. They moved these over to our property in the late 1800's to mine the limestone and used as fertilizer ... . Here is a link to the history.
http://www.loudounhistory.org/history/iron-mining.html

Maybe I could move those into my house for heat ....lol!


----------

